# Camelot By the Sea. Pass A Grille



## Jim Bryan (Jun 8, 2007)

Anybody know what's going on there now? I was just at the Don Cesar for a few days and walked around Pass A Grille and the Camelot looks to be in good shape but it is blocked off by yellow barricade tape.


----------



## erm (Jun 8, 2007)

*Owners' won in court*

I read an article in Timesharing today about the resort.  The owners did manage to gain back their resort, but I believe the case has been appealed.


----------

